# Hello from Lincolnshire



## Linda1468 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to mice - in fact so new that I don't have any yet! I have had guinea pigs in the past but never mice.

I have been looking for a suitable pet I can share with my daughter and as they will be her first pets I have decided on mice after going through lots of different options. She is 8 years old and loves small furries in general. I recently took her to a farm park where you can handle mice and she was so good with them, confident but gentle, so we are planning on starting with 2 females as pets, and see where that takes us.

My main reason for joining this forum - and I hope its not inappropriate - is to access responsible breeders from whom I can source healthy pet fancy mice as I don't want to run the risk of getting ones from just any old where. I followed the link from the National Mouse Club website and you all seem friendly, so hopefully I've come to the right place!

Thanks in anticipation for all your help!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you and daughter, Linda. Good idea about the mice for first pets. Get some pretties and when the bug sets in, I hope you'll consider joining the NMC and perhaps visiting a show


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Also I think mice are a great decision for pets. They are relatively easy to take care of and not too much responsibility. Mice were one of my first pets, my mom purposely bought a pregnant mouse from the pet store in second grade and I've been obsessed ever since with mice in general and especially the babies and watching them grow. Ever since second grade I knew I wanted to breed and now that I'm 15 and my mom is finally letting me breed them I am so glad she bought our little Muffy so long ago...


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Linda.  I hope you, and your daughter, find exactly the ladies that suit you both.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  My daughter is 7 and loves our mice she too is very gentle and protective of them


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------

